
Show HN: Designing a Personal Shell command keeper - jiuol34
https://github.com/orkohunter/keep
======
devnonymous
It's always good to scratch your own itch the way you feel inspired to, so
good stuff. However, when I had the same problem, I used to (still
occasionally do) 'annotate' my commads with comments and grep thru history for
recall.

    
    
      $ watch -n1 free -m # Display and update Ram...
      $ history | grep Ram 
          Or
      $ grep Ram .bash_history 
      $ # Don't want to execute, just remember? Comment the entire line
    

(obviously with large history filesize set)

Of course history wasn't shared across boxes, so that one advantage of this
solution. Good stuff!

Edit: Just thought about this -- to share across boxes, just stick in a
rync/scp/..whatever command in .bash_logout or a crontab or if you really want
to get fancy set up an inotify ...

